# Gold chronarch question.



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

All my buddys brag on the old shimano chronarch gold reel you cant buy anymore. Whats the exact make and model they are talking about? Just wondering oh yeah what makes them so great?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

The model is the CH-100SF.

Everyone likes them for different reasons like their casting distance, how the hug the rod, and how they fit the hand so well. My reason? They have a great design and they're just made very well.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I have 2 of them, 1 is the first model an the other a later edition, I have used the older 1 so much that i have the finish worn off the top left side .


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

i bought one the year they came out.....'98 maybe?......and still rank it my #1 reel above a much newer ch 100b and 2 cu 200s. why?.......it has the smoothest drag, smoothest retrieve, and longest distance. also catches more fish than my others but how could it not when it's the one being used most of the time? planning to buy another one soon.


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

is it called the 100sf thats really what i wantd to know?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Yea. 

CH is short for Chronarch, 100 is the size, and SF is short for Super Free.


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

*awesome reel*

i have 2 of em,chronarch 100sf,best shimano made imo.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

I have one. Great, great reel.


----------



## Brian Constantine (Jul 12, 2004)

Same deal....the Chronarch 100 SF has withstood many a season with me. Best **** reel I ever owned and performs to this day like it was brand new. Trust me, I dont baby it, either. Spent many a day underwater in the surf!!!!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Check out ebay >


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*Striking Gold*

I own 3 Chronarch SF100s and swear by them. With that said, the new Curado 100DSV, after Shimano worked out the kinks, may come close to matching it.

Be careful on eBay in trying to buy any CH SF100. You can never know the abuse a used one has taken before you buy, so stick w/ bidding on a new one. The photos, which are sometimes blurred, will tell you only so much -- the mere cosmetic appearance. Expect the price to approach or exceed $200 for a "new" or "mint" Chronarch SF100. You can practically buy 2 of the new Curados on eBay for that if you get a good deal.

Good luck.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

By far shimano's crown and jewell they had to quit makeing it because there was no problems with it and they get more money for the new ones. Now if only the core can handle the fishing pressure the chronarch sf does Ill be happy.I just traded one to another guide because his was stolen.If ya get one on ebay hold onto it.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a New in the Box Shimano Chronarch 100MG I will sell for $400.00


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

$400!!!!!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> $400!!!!!


I have seen used ones on EBAY go for over $300.00....

You never know.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

I love the old CH SF'S! iv'e got nine of them and i bought and sold a mg50 still throw them old SF'S i don't think i'll ever stop throwing them and buy all i can too..


----------



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

I think this thread is very interesting. I had the Gold CH100SF and then bought the CH100B. I liked the newer model so much better than the Gold, that I sold the Gold one to get another Chronarch B! It was in great shape when I sold it. Only _wish_ I got $300 for it! hwell:

-Bob


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Your not going to get 300.00 for it but it may bring 200.00 if it was real clean.


----------



## Porthole (Apr 11, 2008)

SHOALWATER TV said:


> I love the old CH SF'S! iv'e got nine of them and i bought and sold a mg50 still throw them old SF'S i don't think i'll ever stop throwing them and buy all i can too..


Love those Chronarch 100's.

Did you ever get your lean post? BTW, you can forget about that Mg you want if you are going to turn around sell it. Awwww.... million candle watts!


----------



## rickeylab (May 8, 2006)

?.. would you purchase 2 chronarch 101sf (new) or 1 core?.... same price. 350.oo


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

I have 3 gold chronarchs I'll sell or trade. All three are very clean and were only slightly used. One of them has the front mounting tab broken from cranking down too hard on the mounting screw. Should be easy to fix for someone with a little mechanical ability. 
Anybody interested?


----------



## timd (Nov 5, 2006)

PM sent


----------

